# Auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen. Wie?



## Zpezializa (16. Januar 2006)

*Ich habe mir ein neues Bike geholt, konnte schon ein paar Tricks, doch jetzt wollte ich noch wissen wie ich auf dem Hitnerrad hüpfen kann, da ich das bisher noch nicht in irgenteinem Mountainbikebuch gefunden habe. Ich kann im Manuel Bunnyhop aber nicht im stand->Vorderrad hoch->und dann auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen. Das Hinterrad fliegt dabei nach oben und nach hinten. 

Bitte hilft mir wie die Körperhaltung, der Schwung kommen soll und was ich dafür für Vorraussetzungen haben muss.*  
Thx...


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2006)

1.) mach ma ne andere schrift! muss nich fett und rot sein
2.) schau mal im trialbereich, dort kann dir geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_rider (16. Januar 2006)

http://www.vtcz.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php Auf dieser Seite findest du allgemein das meiste was ein Trialerherz am Anfang der Karriere begehrt...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Januar 2006)

hallo Zpezializa

also wenn du schon auf dem hinterrad nach hinten springen kannst, dann hast du es eigentlich schon fast drauf. 
ich habe anfangs auch immer den fehler gemacht und bin nach hinten gesprungen. das vermeidest du, in dem du dich wirklich dazu zwingst, den lenker beim absprung nicht zu dir zu ziehen. halte den lenker, bzw. das ganze bike immer im gleichen winkel und schon klappt es. 

ciao luke


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Januar 2006)

du musst das vorderrad leicht absenken, dann musst du rein kicken und dabei den lenker zu dir ziehen 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Zpezializa (21. Januar 2006)

Ja toll, dass hat mir jetzt auch nicht viel weitergeholfen



> also wenn du schon auf dem hinterrad nach hinten springen kannst, dann hast du es eigentlich schon fast drauf.
> ich habe anfangs auch immer den fehler gemacht und bin nach hinten gesprungen. das vermeidest du, in dem du dich wirklich dazu zwingst, den lenker beim absprung nicht zu dir zu ziehen. halte den lenker, bzw. das ganze bike immer im gleichen winkel und schon klappt es.


Ich habe geschrieben; ich kann auf dem Hinterrad nach Vorne hüpfen und will wissen wie ich nach Hinten springen kann oder überhaupt auf dem Hinterrad im Stand hüpfen kann.
Nochmal: ich brauche Hilfe wie ich auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen kann (und das ohne zu fahren, also im stehen mit dem Bike).

Wäre euch sehr Dankbar, wenn jemand es genau erklärt.


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

hr bremse anziehen?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Januar 2006)

Also am schnellsten lernst dus folgendermaßen:

1. Einen Endo machen also VR Brmse ziehen und nach vorne lehnen.
2. beim zurückfallen HR Bremse  und VR nach oben ziehen
3. im Balncepunkt anfangen zu hüpfen...
4. nicht umkippen!


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

er kann doch nach vorne springen? das heisst er kommt aufs hr..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Januar 2006)

Alles was er kann iss nen normaler Rollbunny! So weit ich das verstanden hab.


----------



## Sanitoeter (25. Januar 2006)

hm...beim 2. mal hat es sich angehört wie pedal-kicks @ nach vorn springen

und ich glaube, er möchste noch back-hops lerne.... also... eben ausm stand nach hinten springen...hmm...das konnte ich als allererstes...lol.... kann da mittlerweile gut 1,5m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mower (25. Januar 2006)

bin draufgekommen, dass man, bevor man versucht mit dieser technik möglichst weit nach hinten zu springen, schauen sollte ob die bremsen ziehen.


----------

